# Umfrage zur Akzeptanz von Virtual Reality



## SinikkaR (14. November 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

im Rahmen meiner Forschungsarbeit am Lehrstuhl für Wirtschaftsinformatik an der TU Dortmund führe ich gerade eine Befragung zum Thema Akzeptanz von Virtual Reality durch. 
Bitte wundert euch nicht, wenn euch einige Fragen doppelt oder merkwürdig vorkommen, dies hat mathematischen Hintergrund. 
Nehmt euch bitte 5-10 Minuten Zeit und teilt die Nachricht danach bitte fleißig an alle Menschen, die ihr kennt. 

Vielen lieben Dank, Sinikka Rickers

Akzeptanz von Virtual Reality


----------

